# Creating New Sounds



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

What programs/utils does everyone use to generate new sounds?

Is it strictly plugin's or do you use.. say like.. MidiQuest, a program which can get inside a synthesizer and kind of 'morph' two sounds together, etc.

Is everything done with .wav files like in Adobe Audition or WaveLab?


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

Lately I've found myself using mostly plugins to create new sounds... it is just too convenient and fast.

That said, whenever I get the chance to use an external effects module to create sounds I do it.

I use an old emulator to do some things (love the filters).

Also, most of the plugin processing I do has to do with dynamics (creative compression and eq) I like to rely on recording unusual things in an unusual manner to create sounds rather than manipulating.

And last... I used to get great stuff from a plugin named freeze which was kind of a granular process. Sadly, I don't have it anymore


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm also using mainly plug-ins and standalone apps. But never quite happy with them. I should never have sold my D-110 and U-220. Although it should be really easy and cheap to build an entire rack of old 80's/90's synths and samplers to generate new sounds. I am tempted...


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

OK...Plugins are cool.

I have a few synths but my main squeezes are an old Ensoniq KS-32 and and EPS sampler. I have a Korg X5D with no keys and use that via MIDI.

I like what Midi Quest does for making new sounds. It can randomly generate a random full bank (64) or you can select .. say 10 patches and let it "morph" between the 10. It changes envelopes and filters and formants(brass or trumpet,etc). You can then re-morph. I've gotten some really unique sounds from it. Not just sound effects but nice stringy things and "Moog" type sounds as well. This is what computers are supposed to be good at, right?

They'll never be as good as us "carbon units" though:bigsmile:

Pep


----------



## BentRabbit (Sep 6, 2006)

Wavelab, Sonar's Groove Matrix and assorted synth modules, Yamaha A4000 Sampler... Pretty much whatever the gig calls for you sorta just go into your bag-o-tricks and see what can be best utilized for the desired result.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

I love reason for creating new sounds. its like playing with a moog. it has every kind of synth, subtractive, graintable, additive... etc. and you can patch things together and through other effects. its like i go there to satisfy my gear addiction... because i wish i had that much outboard.


----------

